# VIP722 Network & Sling Config



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Since it looks like DISH will continue to be our best bet for TV service for some time to come, I've decided to upgrade equipment attached to my VIP722 to get the latest features. There are three issues that I have questions about:

1) Getting connected to my network/Internet.

2) Performance of the network connection.

3) Attaching a Sling Adapter at some time.

1) The DVR's located where I can't string an Ethernet cable, so wireless looks like the best bet. I am looking at various models of wireless "bridges" that will plug into the RJ-45 port and connect to my wireless router. The bridge is probably my only choice; I can't use one of those USB adapters since the USB port is required by the Sling Adapter -- correct? 

Any current recommendations on bridges? I was looking at a LinkSys WET610N since it looks easier to initially configure than some of the products that can act as either an access point or a bridge. It's also designed for game/video streaming.

2) My current router is Wifi/G, but I'd buy a bridge that can support N for future updates. Question: is G fast enough for typical uses of the DVR connection to the Internet? Again, the location may mean that it's not going to have really great signal strength.

3) Assuming I get the above bridge working with sufficient speed, the Sling Adapter should just install and I can take it from there -- correct?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I have been playing around with this today, see this thread.


----------

